

Greg McAdoo, Sequoia Partner, made an iPhone flight planning app - sama
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=313064537&mt=8

======
pg
Greg is one of the two VC partners I know who still program. (The other is
Albert Wenger of Union Sq Ventures.)

------
immad
Greg is cool, and I am guessing he is a pilot. Good to see VCs getting there
hands dirty.

The 5* is just from one review so not really a headline.

------
snewe
Warning: opens iTunes.

~~~
iseff
Here's a link to see more info without hitting iTunes:
<http://www.appstorehq.com/touchplan-iphone-30416/app>

(Disclaimer: that is my newest project.)

~~~
breck
nice site.

------
kqr2
Here's the website for the app:

<http://touch-plan.webs.com/>

------
yan
I was looking for something exactly like this a few months ago, when I was
still flying (taking a break currently). I think it's fair to charge $4.99 for
something like this.

~~~
rrival
And with Jet A prices where they are...

~~~
yan
100LL for me :)

------
aditya
You mean, one 5* review.

------
zhyder
Why isn't he charging for it? I'm not sure if that should make me less ("he
can't figure out pricing") or more impressed ("he doesn't care about just
money").

